# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  عـجـائـب الـطـيــــور

## العالي عالي

عـجـائـب الـطـيــــور  













*معلومات عجيبه عن الطيور و التي سوف تزيدنا إماناً بعظمة الخالق  عز وجل ثم بمحبة هذه الكائنات الحية الرائعة... متمنياً لكم إطلاع  ممتع:*


*اكبر طائر لا يطير*

*النعامة*
*الوزن: 160 كغ ، والطول: 2.80  متر*



*أثقل طائر يطير*

*الحبارى الكبيرة*
*الوزن: 18  كغ*



*أثقل طائر جارح*

*كوندور الأنديز*
*الوزن: 14  كغ*


*أثقل وأطول طائر بحري*

*البطريق الأمبراطوري*
*الوزن: 40 كغ ، الطول:  1.2 متر*



*أطول بسطة جناحين*

*القطرس الجوال*
*3.63  متر*



*أصغر طائر*

*طنان النحل*
*الوزن: 1.6 غرام ، الطول: 5.7  سم*



*أصغر طائر جارح*

*صقر بورنيو*
*الوزن: 35 غرام ، الطول: 15  سم*


*أصغر طائر بحري*

*طائر النو الداكن*
*الوزن: 28 غرام ، الطول: 14  سم*

أسرع الطيور

*الشاهين*
*تصل سرعته في الإنقضاض حتى 180  كم/س*



*أبطأ الطيور* 

*دجاجة الأرض الأمريكية*
*8  كم/س*



*أسرع خفقة جناح*

*الطنان الأقرن*
*90 خفقة في  الثانية*



*أعلى الطيور تحليقاً*

*النسر*
*11,274  متراً*



*أسرع الطيور في الجري*

*النعامة*
*96.5  كم/س*



*أطول هجرة لطائر*

*الخرشنة القطبية*
*36,000 كم ذهاباً وإياباً بين القطب  الشمالي والجنوبي*



*أكثر الطيور بقاء في الجو*

*الخرشنة الدبساء*
*3 سنوات وبصورة دائمة في الجو، قبل سن  البلوغ ثم تهبط للتزاوج والتفريخ*



*أكثر الطيور**البرية بقاء في  الجو*

*السمامة*
*3 سنوات  متواصلة*
أسرع الطيور سباحة

*بطريق بابوا*
*27.4  كم/س*



*أعمق غوصة لطائر وأطولها مدة*

*البطريق الأمبراطوري*
*عمق: 265 متراً ، المدة:  18 دقيقة تحت الماء*

*أعمق غوصة لطائر يطير*

*الغواص الشمالي الكبير*
*عمق: 81  متراً*

*أطول رجلين لطائر بالنسبة إلى طُول  الجسم*

*أبو المغازل*
*60% من طُول  الجسم*



*أقصر رجلين لطائر بالنسبة إلى طول  الجسم*

*السمامة*
*طول 10  مم*

*أطول منقار بالنسبة للجسم*

*البجع الأسترالي*
*47  سم*




*أقصر المناقير بالنسبة للجسم*

*السبد*
*8 مم طول المنقار، ولكن الفم واسع  جداً لإلتقاط الحشرات اثناء الطيران مساءً*
أطول وأعرض  ذيل

*التدرج المتوج*
*طول الذيل: 1...73 متراً ، العرض: 13  سم*

*أوسع عينين لدى الكائنات الحية*

*النعامة*
*القطر: 5  سم*

*أوسع عش على الشجر*

*العقاب الأصلع*
*العرض: 2.9 متراً ، العمق: 6  امتار*

*أكبر رُكمة عش (مبنية لحضن البيض بواسطة الحرارة التي يولدها تعفن  الأوراق)*

*طائر الرُكمة الداكن* *الأرتفاع: 5 امتار ، العرض: 11  متراً*

*أوسع عُش مسقوف*
 

*رأس المطرقة*
*العرض: 2 متراً ،  العُمق: 2 متراً*

*أصغر عُش لطائر*

*طنان النحل*
*نصف حجم قشرة  جوزة*
أضخم بيضة

*النعامة*
*17.8 سم طولاً ، 14 سم عرضاً ، 1,78  كغ وزناً (تعادل 40 بيضة دجاجة)*



*أصغر بيضة*

*طنان النحل*
*6.35 مم طولاً ، 0,25 غرام وزناً -  والصورة تجمع بيضة النعامة مع بيض طنان النحل - * 



*أضخم بيضة بالنسبة إلى وزن  الطائر*



*الكيوي*
*25% من وزن  الجسم*



*أكبر عدد من البيض المحضون في  العش*

*الحجل*
*20 بيضة في العش  الواحد*



*أطول فترة حضانة بيض*

*الكيوي*
*85  يوماً*



*أقصر فترة حضانة بيض*

*معظم الجواثم الصغيرة* 
*بحدود 10  ايام*



اسرع طائر يصل إلى مرحلة التزاوج

*السمان*
*10 اسابيع من  الفقس*


*أبطا طائر يصل إلى مرحلة  التزاوج*

*القطرس الداكن*
*13  سنة*



*أقصى نقطة يُفرخ فيها طائر  شمالاً*

*النورس العاجي*
*79 درجة شمالاً على الجليد العائم في  المياه الكندية القطبية*



*أقصى نقطة يُفرخ فيها طائر  جنوباً*

*طائر النو القطبي الجنوبي*
*جبال ثيل في المنطقة  القطبية الجنوبية عند درجة 80 جنوباً*



*أكثر الأنواع إنتشاراً في  العالم*
**
*العقاب  النساري*
*يعيش على جميع سواحل القارات  (ماعدا القطبين)*



*أوسع الطيور إنتشاراً من  الجواثم*
**
*العصفور  الدوري*
*في جميع مناطق العالم (ماعدا  القطبين)*



*أطول عمر سجل لطائر  بحري*
**
*القطرس  الملكي*
*58  سنة*



*أطول عمر سجل لطائر بري*
**
*النسر*
*80  سنة*



*أطول عمر سجل بين  الجواثم*
**
*الشحرور*
*20 سنة واربعة  اشهر*



*الطائر الوحيد السام من بين الطيور!!!*
 
*طائر البتهوي في امريكا  الجنوبية*
*ويحتوي ريشه على درجة عالية من السمية  (نفس نوع السم الموجود لدى الضفادع في المنطقة)، وذلك لكي يحمي نفسة من المترسات  التي تعرف ذلك وتتجنبه*


*أقوى بصر بين الطيور*

*النسور* 
*حيث يمكن للنسر مشاهدة جثة ارنب من  مسافة 30 كلم*




*أعفن الطيور رائحة*

*طائر الدجاجة التركية الطائرة (امريكا الجنوبية)* 
*حويصلة هذا الطائر تحتوي على حجرات (مثل البقر) مما يتسبب في تعفن  الحبوب والثمار ليسهل هضمها.* 




*الطائر الأقوى شم من بين الطيور*

*نسر الغابات (غابات امريكا الجنوبية)* 
*ويمكن للطائر التعرف على الحيوانات النافقة بين الأشجار الكثيفة  بواسطة حاسة الشم القوية لديه*




*أكبر عش مشترك*

*طيور الحباك الأفريقي* 
*وقد تصل أعداد الطيور  المعششة في نفس العش إلى مايزيد عن 200  طائر*


*أطول قامة لطائر يطير*





*طائر الكركي (الرهو)  السيبيري*


*يبلغ طول قامته حوالي 155  سم*






*أوسع مساحة مشاهدة لدى  الطيور*





*ديك الغابه*
*حيث يسمح وجود الأعين في مؤخرة الرأس  بتغطية 360 درجة وبدون تحريك  الرأس*






*أقوى منقار*





*نقار الخشب*


*تبلغ قوة الطرق على الأشجار مايعادل إصدام بسرعة 21 كلم/ساعة، ومخ  الطائر مغلف بوسائد هوائية تحمي من الارتطام بجدار الجمجمه من الداخل *

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]سبحان الله 
[/align]

----------

